# Looking for boot feedback: DC Travis Price Status 2012, Salomon F4.0. Reviews?



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

I have the Status TRice and K2 t1 DB, in terms of cushionning u may want to go for the k2 ufo. but all of them are stiff boots and u sure u want that ?


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

I remember when I was looking for boots seeing a lot of people saying DC boots aren't very waterproof. So you might want to stay away from DC. If you are wondering, I went the the thirtytwo binary boa.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Weipim said:


> I have the Status TRice and K2 t1 DB, in terms of cushionning u may want to go for the k2 ufo. but all of them are stiff boots and u sure u want that ?


I have a pair of 2013 K2 UFO's. I had such a hard time finding a fantastic boot, that I may pick up another pair if they go on sale later this year. They are the most fantastic boot ever. I swear I could ride all day and then hike 20km back to the parking lot without any discomfort.


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I have a pair of 2013 K2 UFO's. I had such a hard time finding a fantastic boot, that I may pick up another pair if they go on sale later this year. They are the most fantastic boot ever. I swear I could ride all day and then hike 20km back to the parking lot without any discomfort.


I haven't tried the ufo but i've come this close to order a pair and within a few blinks of my eyes they went away...

so then I decide to get the dc status boa.

the good side of K2 is that they are extremely comfortable, although its bulky build can be a bitch with some toe straps.

the DC has a better shape, kinda closer to my slx, but way more comfortable and best heel hold ever; that's what it matters to me after going through 5 pairs of different boots.

anyway, UFO and Status boa are the best stiff boots in the market in my opinion


----------



## LI Boarder (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks for the feedback, I will check out those K2's also!


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I have 2 full days on my 12 status boots and never had any foot comfort issues so far. I did break them in around the house and several treadmill walks, and added new insoles too. 

Rode F22s all last year and these are noticeably stiffer. They did feel a bit wet on the inside today when I checked them. I didn't notice wet feet at all. Could have just been cold and damp from sitting in the car and sweat. 

So far I'm really liking them.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

The UFOs are so stiff its almost like wearing a ski boot. I have the Maysis and love them, perfect amount of stiffness and the inner ankle cuff is awesome.


----------



## LI Boarder (Jan 9, 2010)

PDX: what insoles did you put in your boots?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

They're called SOLE I think. REI stocks them. They're the blue ones.

Yep - here they are- http://www.rei.com/product/721632/sole-ed-viesturs-signature-series-custom-footbeds-high-volume


----------



## LI Boarder (Jan 9, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## LI Boarder (Jan 9, 2010)

*New boots have arrived*

So I walked around the house with the DC's this morning. I am liking the double BOA, quick and easy adjustment. Sizing seems to good provided I where some thin Smart Wools in them. I may still order in the Salomons to compare but these are really nice 2012's. The funky color scheme is even growing on me.


----------



## LI Boarder (Jan 9, 2010)

I have decided to send these back as they are a touch too small. Put on my thinnest Smart Wools but still just a little too tight. Time to call the local shop to see what selection of boots they have.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

LI Boarder said:


> I have decided to send these back as they are a touch too small. Put on my thinnest Smart Wools but still just a little too tight. Time to call the local shop to see what selection of boots they have.


Mine were toe crunching tight, and I was about to send tem back also. Try this... Put them on and warm them up by walking or 20 min or so. Go stand in front of a solid stud in your house, or a car tire, and kick it a few times. Sounds odd but it worked for me perfectly. Packs the boot out just enough. 

I have 5 days on the hills so far with them and no issues.


----------



## LI Boarder (Jan 9, 2010)

ok, I will try that as my old boots just sold on Ebay yesterday. Burtons with their speed laces hanging all over the place each time you loosen them or tighten them for that matter.


----------



## double (Dec 9, 2011)

LI Boarder said:


> Just ordered the DC's. I think I will order the the Salomons also and just keep whatever seems more comfortable even though that can be difficult to do without actually riding in them. One concern I have is shock absorption. I'm a 46 year old rider, need as much cushion as possible. Seems like the Salomon's are rated better in this department.
> 
> Any and all info in appreciated!!!


I tried the DC's and the Salomon (along with Burton's, Vans, Nikes and I few others) and ultimately went with the DC's. I found the DC's to be a bit wider than the Salomons in the sizes I tried and I have a somewhat narrow foot. I just liked how the DC's felt and the ability to dial-in the boots with the double boa both while on the mountain and during lunch. They did loosen up a bit after breaking in but the boa allows me to tighten them up. I am an older rider and did not notice much difference in cushioning but I do use an insole I purchased at REI. One thing I will say is that, unlike lacing systems, you may never find the same "spot" twice with the boas but I tend to make small adjustments during the first run of the day and they are great. I have owned Salomon Dialogues and Burton Ions in the past and really liked those as well but wanted to try the boa system and am very happy with it. Good luck!


----------

